# Does Seagate REPAIR not Recover its Own Hard Disks in India ?



## Ironman (Apr 6, 2017)

I always used Seagate and WDs
My Seagate Failure Rate is far more than WDs 
But i never could find ANY Email of Seagate Support Team. 
Not even a Working Phone Number to talk to them .

My Question :

Does Seagate REPAIR HDDs ? (Not Recover )

If you say that Repaired HDD dont last long , so yes i know that but its enough for copying data back .
Its Better than Paying them for Data recovery, aint it ?

So Guys Reply


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2017)

Ironman said:


> My Question :
> Does Seagate REPAIR HDDs ? (Not Recover )


Seagate repairs HDD and its called *Seagate Certified Repair.* (a tag attached to the HDD)
but its not necessary that you will get a Repaired HDD.

The last time I did the RMA and got a repair HDD in place of my faulty HDD.

most of the time a brand new HDD is supplied in RMA


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Now both WD & seagate are only giving refurbished HDDs under RMA unless you are extremely lucky.
*forum.digit.in/service-rma-watch/2...rprise-fast-rma-seagate-hdd-seasonic-psu.html


----------



## Ironman (Apr 10, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Seagate repairs HDD and its called *Seagate Certified Repair.* (a tag attached to the HDD)
> but its not necessary that you will get a Repaired HDD.
> 
> The last time I did the RMA and got a repair HDD in place of my faulty HDD.
> ...






whitestar_999 said:


> Now both WD & seagate are only giving refurbished HDDs under RMA unless you are extremely lucky.
> *forum.digit.in/service-rma-watch/2...rprise-fast-rma-seagate-hdd-seasonic-psu.html




So Is there any 3rd party Repair Shops in Kolkata ?
G C Avanue , Chandni Chowk ?

Its odd that they make these HDDs but are reluctant to repair them .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Repairing HDDs is a very delicate job only specialists can do(their fees itself will most likely exceed cost of HDD by many times). Also opening HDD requires a very special environment.
CLASS 100 CLEAN ROOM Lab for Data Recovery


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Repairing HDDs is a very delicate job only specialists can do(their fees itself will most likely exceed cost of HDD by many times). Also opening HDD requires a very special environment.
> CLASS 100 CLEAN ROOM Lab for Data Recovery


Yeah...they wear Aprons like Astronauts


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2017)

Even cleaner environment is required for processor manufacturing facilities(class 1).That's why there are no fake intel/amd processors.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 11, 2017)

So HARD LESSON Learn't 

Once a HDD go Belly up , We Need Astronauts , There are no Surgeons to Make it OK again
AND
BACK UP ALWAYS


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2017)

Ironman said:


> So HARD LESSON Learn't
> 
> Once a HDD go Belly up , We Need Astronauts , There are no Surgeons to Make it OK again
> AND
> BACK UP ALWAYS


NO NO...there are well reputed 3rd party companies in India who repair the HDD but it will take more price than the HDD coz the setup of repairing is costly and all the refurbished/certified repair has gone through the same setup


----------



## Ironman (Apr 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> NO NO...there are well reputed 3rd party companies in India who repair the HDD but it will take more price than the HDD coz the setup of repairing is costly and all the refurbished/certified repair has gone through the same setup



Some Names Please


----------



## maheshn (Apr 14, 2017)

Stellar Systems

site is at Data Recovery Software Free Download – Stellar Data Recover

Don't know them personally but my employer has used them before (for recovering data from server HDD). They're expensive.

Edit: The link to their data recovery services is at the bottom of the page and not readily visible....


----------

